# TA & pH equipment recommendation?



## The_Wine_Gnat (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I'm new to wine making and putting together a list of equipment that I'll be needing. My initial focus will be on white wines, Riesling in particular. Could someone recommend a couple of good equipment choices for testing TA and pH? I'm looking for accuracy, ease of use, reliability, and value.

Thanks!

-Gnat


----------



## BobF (Oct 18, 2012)

Will you be doing primarily kits, or grapes, or juice?

How many batches per year?

I'm asking b/c it would be easy to recommend more than you need


----------



## joea132 (Oct 18, 2012)

I started with a "Checker" pH meter (I think it was a Hanna) that cost me around $35 or $40. Don't forget to buy the 7.01 and 4.00 calibration solution. If you know somebody who is a nurse they can get you 10 mL syringes. If you don't know any nurses you may be able to buy syringes from a pharmacy. That's what you would use to measure out your wine and Sodium Hydroxide. Buy yourself some 0.1 normality Sodium Hydroxide and you're on your way. Total cost around $50 or $60. Refer to the TA tutorial in the tutorial section of this forum.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 18, 2012)

I think a lot has to do with your budget. Joe gave you good advice but I hate to buy the same instrument twice just to upgrade. If you're not sure this is a hobby you'll stick with then the checker is a good way to go. If you in the hobby for the long run I would go with a better one. Another option for you to look at is the Vinmetrica options. This would cover ph/ta and S02 testing.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 18, 2012)

Yeah, if I were to do it again it would be the Vinmetrica all in one!


----------



## DoctorCAD (Oct 19, 2012)

That is a nice tester, but I can't afford the $400 initial investment to use only 2 or 3 times a year.

Isn't there something that works and doesn't cost as much.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 19, 2012)

I got the Vinemetrica Ph/TA analyzer - if you have the budget - this is an excellent user friendly tool to use.


----------



## The_Wine_Gnat (Oct 19, 2012)

BobF said:


> Will you be doing primarily kits, or grapes, or juice?
> 
> How many batches per year?
> 
> I'm asking b/c it would be easy to recommend more than you need



I've been thinking about about kits vs grapes vs juice these past couple of weeks, especially after doing some research on it. I would like to learn how to make wine with grapes as this will allow me to identify different vineyards and terroir that would appeal to me. 

Since I haven't ever made wine (only helped out in wineries), I figure 2-4 carboys should be ok to start with. Not sure how many batches that is. 

I'm really hoping to use everyone's hard earned advice on what equipment to buy so I can start off on the right foot and won't have to immediately upgrade, yet still not break the bank. You guys know best!

I've heard great things about Vinmetrica’s SC-200 pH/TA Wine Analyzer. I can afford that, but not the SC-300. Would there be any reason I would need to test for SO2? Thoughts on the SC-200?


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 19, 2012)

The_Wine_Gnat said:


> I've been thinking about about kits vs grapes vs juice these past couple of weeks, especially after doing some research on it. I would like to learn how to make wine with grapes as this will allow me to identify different vineyards and terroir that would appeal to me.
> 
> Since I haven't ever made wine (only helped out in wineries), I figure 2-4 carboys should be ok to start with. Not sure how many batches that is.
> 
> ...



I will eventually upgrade to the SC300 - it was not in my budget this time.

I don't test for SO2 - i know, slap my hand - but I just make sure the additions of k-meta i add are needed at the right times - during aging i add half of what i normally do and i spread the time duration out.

primary 1/4 tsp per 6 gallons
stabilization 1/4 tsp per 6 gallons

then i let clear - will rack off sediment
CS it when clear - rack off diamonds

then i add 1/8 tsp (this is usually about 4-5 months)

Then I will add between 1/16 - 1/8 tsp about 3 months before bottling..


----------



## BobF (Oct 19, 2012)

winemaker_3352 said:


> i don't test for so2 - i know, slap my hand ...



slap! Slap!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 19, 2012)

BobF said:


> slap! Slap!




I know I know - need some more funds...


----------



## grapeman (Oct 19, 2012)

Well now that you have had that new training and can finish a 9 month project in 12 minutes, you will certainly get a raise! 

........yeah, right...........


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 19, 2012)

But without some way to test for SO2 your just guessing!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 19, 2012)

grapeman said:


> Well now that you have had that new training and can finish a 9 month project in 12 minutes, you will certainly get a raise!
> 
> ........yeah, right...........




Um - yeah - in the IT world - you do more work and you don't get paid anymore - if your lucky - you might get a thank you or good job...

Actually a true - funny or sad depending on how you look at it - for me it was sad..

We worked 84 hours a week for about a month (12 hours a day) our Director would were a jogging outfit in - come in late leave early to play tennis.
He would bring in leftover pizza from his house from the night before and say here ya go..

Needless to say he doesn't work there anymore - thank goodness...


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 19, 2012)

ibglowin said:


> But without some way to test for SO2 your just guessing!



Mike you are absolutely correct - I am not recommending doing what I do - but I can tell when I over sulphite my wine - so I have learned to spread it out and use less each time.

With that said - I will still get an SC300 one of these days..


----------



## The_Wine_Gnat (Oct 22, 2012)

Would I still need a way to test SO2 or could I just keep accurate measurements? What are acceptable levels of SO2 and poor levels?


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 22, 2012)

SO2 amounts are based on the pH and type of wine (red or white) The higher the pH the more SO2 you need to protect the wine. The lower the pH the less you need. There are charts and online calculators that will tell you how much you need based on the wines pH etc.


----------



## The_Wine_Gnat (Oct 24, 2012)

I just found such a chart! Didn't realize you constantly need to monitor the SO2 to make sure your wine is protected. Guess it makes sense to have a SO2 tester of some sort. Any recommendations of different ways to test SO2? Not sure if I can afford the SC-300 for my first wine making experience.


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 24, 2012)

I have tried the Accuvin and found them worthless. Many others have had the same experience. Outside of the Vinmetrica or the MoreWine A/O Rig ($100) you dont have many choices for an accurate test of sorts.

However you may wish to try Titrets They are based on the same chemistry as the Vinemetrica and may do the job with some sense of accuracy.

Plus they are reasonably cheap and available from one of our sponsors 

If you do get them make sure to report back and tell us how well they work.


----------

